# Can't adjust monitor resolution???



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, a friend of mine bought a 20" LCD/tv monitor for his computer and his resolution is stuck at 640 x something and the folders and icons on his desktop are a lot larger than he wants them to be.

I told him to right click properties on the desktop and adjust the screen resolution in display properties but he said when he goes to drag the bar over towards the more side it won't move. Any ideas on what is causing this?

thanks in advance any help is appreciated..


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

He needs to update his video card software. 
When Windows does not have the correct video driver, it goes into 640x480 16 color mode.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

The reason is because Windows is using its generic drivers as there are none installed. You need to find out the video card that is currently installed and download the specific drivers. Either that is the issue or the monitor he bought is an old style monitor that is below VGA stanards - what connector does the monitor use DIN, VGA or DVI/DVI-D?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok, I will pass that along to him. Thank you both.

The video card has a VGA connector...


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Right, as the connector is VGA, that throws the idea of it being the monitor right out the window. The drivers are almost definately at issue here now, tell him to get them updated and if he doesn't know how, i will give you an easy and quick guide as to how - just need to know the type of graphics card.

Nick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm going to get him to install everest to determine the video card, unless there's an easier way to tell?


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Go to run and type "dxdiag" without the quotations, then go to display.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Also keep in mind many LCD TV's using that VGA input have a maximum resolution it's self. Just for your own sanity, you may wanna look up the specs on the TV you are hooked up to. Since you are connecting analog VGA, you will never see as good of a picture on an external TV as you would with a true computer monitor unless that TV was made more like a computer monitor with tv capabilities. I tried this fiasco along time ago trying to avoid having to purchase or rent a projector for a project at work. They told me the output quality to the TV was unacceptable as far as clarity so they opted for the projector. I remember we had a 1024x768 or similar resolution.

I know alot of people have responded to this so I am just adding some of my thoughts from a another party looking in from the outside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

You guys are right,

Apparently his video card prompted him to update its drivers and he's got it sorted out now. 

Thanks all.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Good Deal. That's great to hear!



chin said:


> You guys are right,
> 
> Apparently his video card prompted him to update its drivers and he's got it sorted out now.
> 
> Thanks all.


----------

